# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Natural Language Interface, Artificial Solutions, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Artificial Solutions

artificial-solutions.com/conversational-ai

----------

